# DP, But I Also Have...



## SpaceCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay, just a thread talking about what mental illnesses we have and about them.

DP, But I Also Have...
Trichotillomania, Anxiety, Depression, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder and Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.

Most people should know what four of the five mental illnesses are that I have listed. The first one many people have no clue what it is. Trichotillomania (or Trich for short) is an impulse control disorder which causes one to pull out their own hair from the scalp (which is most common), to the eye lashes and eye brows to basically any place on your body which has hair. Individuals with trich cannot stop pulling out their hair. Trichotillomania has been linked to cases such as OCD and Tourettes.

If anyone has questions please feel free to ask, don't worry about being offensive I've heard it all before.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

SpaceCase said:


> Okay, just a thread talking about what mental illnesses we have and about them.
> 
> DP, But I Also Have...
> Trichotillomania, Anxiety, Depression, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder and Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.
> ...


is DP the worst of all of them?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Depression, OCD, Borderline Personality Disorder...

and in response to PhoenixDown's question...absolutely YES! Or maybe my other disorders just aren't as severe as this f**king DP is.


----------



## SpaceCase (Oct 20, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> is DP the worst of all of them?


It's just about equal with my trichotillomania.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

a dissociative trauma disorder can often replace the multiple labels, i've found all my symptoms fit into dp or ddnos


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree with the post above, and can say that most of labeled disorders I have include DP as a symptom. These are Social anxiety disorder, panic disorder, and generalized anxiety.

Social anxiety in particular includes DP, which is hard for me, as dp gets worse around people.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Space case: I had self harm, hair pulling, depression, anxiety, PTSD, but now alll of that fits under one dx, it's o much more
simple now to have one or two words that explain verything, actualy feels better to not have along list of random dx'd too


----------



## SpaceCase (Oct 20, 2011)

What's a dx? I've actually never heard of it before...


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

SpaceCase said:


> What's a dx? I've actually never heard of it before...


Lol, dx stands for diagnosis.


----------



## SpaceCase (Oct 20, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> Lol, dx stands for diagnosis.


Oh, thank you







all these new acronyms and abbreviations are doing my head in. D:


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

You can't be diagnosed with a symptom. DP is just the symptom. Remember that. Kill the source. Kill DP.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Dp can be a symptom but it can also be a full disorder, depends on the situation. And… you can be dx'd with a symptom, just like you can be dx'd with chest pain or anxiety wihout having heart or anxiety attacks


----------

